# Stupid Wii question



## chilango (Dec 18, 2007)

My gf wants to buy one. 

But we live in Mexico, may buy game etc in the UK or US and may move somewhere else in world at some point. Do the games have regions like dvds? and would the console work with any TV or is NSTC/PAL/Secam specific?

Ta.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes, Wii games are all region locked/coded.


A Mexican Wii is likely to be an American NTSC format console and will only play the American NTSC discs.

A UK region PAL game will not work on it and vice versa.

It is possible to get them "Chipped" which will enable you to play games from any region as well as copied games. You can chip them either by ordering one off the web and installing it yourself or by taking them to a "professional" to have it done. 

The installation of a mod chip does involve some soldering, will invalidate your warranty and may have implications further down the line if Nintendo release updates for the system which - intentionally or otherwise - b0rk chipped systems.

As for the TV - most TVs made in the last 5 years are capable of displaying a PAL or NTSC signal, so you are unlikely to have compatibility issues there.


----------



## kained&able (Dec 18, 2007)

umm you might wanna check that as i know south america for dvds is in region 4 along with australia and a few others.



dave


----------



## The Groke (Dec 18, 2007)

kained&able said:
			
		

> umm you might wanna check that as i know south america for dvds is in region 4 along with australia and a few others.
> 
> 
> 
> dave




Yeah I am not 100% sure on the exact region, hence my "likely" - but regardless, the rest of my post stands.

Still, I know Australian XBox 360 games are region 2 Pal, exactly the same as European.....and I would be surprised if Mexican ones were the same as these!

I don't think DVD region and games region locking necessarily correlate for a given territory.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2007)

Most Mexican DVDs these days are Regions 1 AND 4.

So the Wii games are based on DVD regions then? and must match the region of the Wii console? is that right?


----------



## The Groke (Dec 18, 2007)

chilango said:
			
		

> Most Mexican DVDs these days are Regions 1 AND 4.
> 
> So the Wii games are based on DVD regions then? and must match the region of the Wii console? is that right?




To your first question:

No, not necessarily.


Like I said above, Australia has different DVD coding to Europe but the same coding for games consoles.

It just so happens that America/South America regions for games and DVDs seem to match up.


Second question:

Again, like I said before p ) yes, you have to use the right region game for the Wii.

A UK game bought in the UK will not work on a US Wii console unless it is chipped.


----------



## WWWeed (Dec 18, 2007)

mod chips seem to be a bit hit and miss when it comes to imports. There is no mod chip that will play all games from all parts of the world


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 18, 2007)

WWWeed said:
			
		

> mod chips seem to be a bit hit and miss when it comes to imports. There is no mod chip that will play all games from all parts of the world



There's more imports that do work than don't I've found.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> To your first question:
> 
> No, not necessarily.
> 
> ...



Okay.

Thank you.

Hmm. Looks like no Wii then. Phew.


----------



## WWWeed (Dec 18, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> There's more imports that do work than don't I've found.


I must be unlucky then, more or less all the imports I've wanted to play I cant. And thats with a fully updated cyclowiz.......


----------

